# Doodle rig



## xbacksideslider (Apr 24, 2012)

I went to the Long Beach CA fishing show and bought some stuff from bass fishing pro Don Iovino and he showed me how to rig what he called a "Doodle rig" (or maybe it was a "noodle rig?"). It was a sort of a drop shot rig but it had two 4" rubber worms on the line such that one could slide up and down the line on a separate swivel/leader in relation to the other. Trouble is, I can't remember exactly how to do it.

Anybody know what I'm talking about?


----------



## fender66 (Apr 24, 2012)

Never heard of that before, but it sounds a lot like how I fish for crappie. I use two jigs on the same line and stack them anywhere from 1-3 feet apart.


----------



## xbacksideslider (Apr 27, 2012)

All I can imagine is a swivel above the main bait, with a second sliding swivel above that with the second bait hung off that.

That way, on the cast, both baits can pull the line. If the main bait is weighted and the second is not, then they are free to separate on the sink, providing more coverage in terms of horizontal and vertical spacing.


----------

